# DLT 3000 Alternator



## sidewinder233 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello,
I have a Sears 'DLT3000, B&S intek 18.5 hp. mod.31p7770 0296 series motor. I'm having trouble with the charging system, and can't locate the alt. anywhere. I've looked up
the part # for this particular eng.,but nowhere on the diagram does it show where the alt. is located, and it doesn't seem to be a regulator associated with this eng. series. Any help would be very appreciated. 



Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

It is found under the flywheel. Remove the shroud, nut and flywheel, dont lose the key. The Alternator # is 696459 and Voltage Regulator # 797375


----------



## sidewinder233 (Oct 6, 2011)

thank you,Sir. I hope this helps my situation.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Regulator is mounted to the sheet metal shroud that covers the side of the engine. I am not sure on yours but mine is on the left side above the oil filter.. should have 1 red, and 2 yellow wires going to it.


----------

